# Smoked Leg of lamb with cream cheese bacon Jalapeno stuffing



## rick530 (Aug 26, 2015)

Happy to put up full recipe if anyone wants it. 













lamb1.JPG



__ rick530
__ Aug 26, 2015


















lamb2.JPG



__ rick530
__ Aug 26, 2015


















lamb3.JPG



__ rick530
__ Aug 26, 2015


















lamb4.JPG



__ rick530
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------

